# PF Dognapping mission 2013, who are you stealing?



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Thought this was fun last year and I'm itching to add to my household so I thought I would forewarn everybody whose dogs I will be snapping up on my rounds 

Louieeeeee (SLB) of course
Gentleman Jack (SLB)
Shannow (metaldog)
Buster 
Henrick & Bella 
Rudi
Bosley
Spencer and Rufus (Sorry LahLah, they're mine!)
Harvey, so long as he brings his PJ's
George (Those ears!!!)
Rhuna
Loki (Sheen&Eli)
Dixie
Dresden (you might like the break SR!)
Bess (because I love playing up in the showring, it suits me just fine Bess don't you worry!)
Otis (H0lly)
All of JTHolt's madduns
Bruno (Julesky)
Edi (BabyBlu)
Tia
Alfie (I love a golden oldie)
All of Vicki's 
Tummel

Now I'm going to just measure up my rooms and see how many more can fit.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

You know I've had my eye on Kes for a while, so for starters Kes


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm already there, I've got Mr Jack staying with me, for a few weeks...........


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I want little Bailey (New Puppy Mum?) - looks like a right little character :001_wub:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> You know I've had my eye on Kes for a while, so for starters Kes


Oh yes i can add Bob and Rogue to mine (I'll leave you with Trxi for comfort ).  Getting quite full up in here, it's only a 3 bedroomed


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Awww I'd steal Tummel too...he's currently on the couch snuggling with his head in my lap 

I'd lobe to have Kes and paula07s Nicky so I had like a weird army of Tummels 

I'd obviously have Kilo and Rudi, Chance and Harvey, Bumble and Dave the DDB...and Rufus 

I'll take them all but I will stick to my relatively short list...oh can't forget Dino but I could go steal him at any time


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

We're safe - Kenzie doesn't make many lists! 

I can't play because I always leave someone out and then feel mean. So I'll take ALL PF dogs please


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

ballybee said:


> Awww I'd steal Tummel too...he's currently on the couch snuggling with his head in my lap
> 
> I'd lobe to have Kes and paula07s Nicky so I had like a weird army of Tummels
> 
> ...


awww the boys say thanks they never make these lists


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I *will *steal Emma's Alfie!

I've got an Alfie shaped hole that needs filling. :001_wub:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

pogo said:


> awww the boys say thanks they never make these lists


Harvey made mine last year


----------



## Bonsai (Jun 9, 2012)

Can't see bonsai making anyone's lists the stories I put on here

He's always top of mine though that's what matters

:0) xx


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

For starters I will have - 

Dante (Ballybee)
Enzo (Pointermum)
Flynn (Leanne77)

I will be back when I have had a proper think.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I am stealing no one (unless Jack Jack is up for grabs) because I am hopefully adding my OWN scrumptious puppy!


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Is it Fenrir? The wee husky with the fantastic markings...

I've got my hands full with my tigger/puppy, but I can't help but go :001_wub: at him.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah what a good thread! 

Now i apologise as i'm still learning names, but there are 2 members with sexy dobie boys, which i actually NEED!!! And then there is someone with 2 ebt's, and a lady with a white ebt, Mavis? I need those too


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Ah what a good thread!
> 
> Now i apologise as i'm still learning names, but there are 2 members with sexy dobie boys, which i actually NEED!!! And then there is someone with 2 ebt's, and a lady with a white ebt, Mavis? I need those too


Ooh I forgot about Mavis :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

All the terrors and any pomeranians hanging around I can only think of Bumble and Teddy though :001_wub:. I wouldn't mind Zara and Oscar either.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm going to be REALLY good and stick to just five! 

Dora (H0lly)
Chance (Pogo)
Bailey (StuW)
Ozzy (Sezzastar)
Alfie (Emmaviolet)

ok, six... 

Jack (SLB)


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Id steal Gypsy!


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

Does make me laugh that this is just after the dog theft thread! haha.

I can't remember her username, but there's a person with some beauuutiful big bushy collies. One's blue, I remember that much! They're all so beautiful!!


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

As of yesterday I am making plans to steal labrador laura's Zab :001_wub: and of course Dora and Otis.

I'm sure there are a few others but can't think at the moment  I'll be back.


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> All the terrors and any pomeranians hanging around I can only think of Bumble and Teddy though :001_wub:. I wouldn't mind Zara and Oscar either.


The way he's been mouthing tonight I may just pop him on a boat for you.... 

He is whining whilst chewing his toy though so to be fair to him I think his teefies are probably hurting him, poor boy.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I will just take all the bullies thank you kindly.

But one particular boy called Blue who would be Chance's best friend, hey sixstar


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Right i have quite a few  

Sam and Oscar (Beth) 
Rupert ( Dober ) 
Grizz (Catseyes)
Willow, Percy and Dillon ( Babycham) 
Hudson ( Purpleskyes) 
ZAB (Lablaura) 
Bradley ( Bulldog) 

There are so many more but my brain has froze


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Springerpetes Any of his springers

SLB louie

Catseyes grizz (matching dogs then)

I think I would have Pogos too just as playmates for Dylan

And I might throw a rottie into the pack as well.


----------



## LauraJane9 (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd have to steal Buffy  I want a miniature schnauzer sooo bad!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

*nobody lurves me you say!:*eek:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh gosh there are loads 

Just to begin with

Zara and Oscar :001_wub:
Magnus's Leonberger - 'Bear'
Rudi and Kilo
Pupcakes two terror's
Golstar's Lucky and any other JRT's here I may have somehow forgotten (how can anyone forget a JRT!) :001_wub:
Zab because he is gorgeous
Rufus 
All the bulldogs that I cannot think of the names!

I'm going to add to this soon :yesnod:


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

DT said:


> *nobody lurves me you say!:*eek:


Lol don't worry, nobody loves mine either! Maybe we should do a swap haha, you have 6 of mine to choose from


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just Mavis 

Lots of lovely dogs here but Mavis shines that bit more to me


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Lol don't worry, nobody loves mine either! Maybe we should do a swap haha, you have 6 of mine to choose from


I'll take lizard boy!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> Thought this was fun last year and I'm itching to add to my household so I thought I would forewarn everybody whose dogs I will be snapping up on my rounds
> 
> Louieeeeee (SLB) of course
> Gentleman Jack (SLB)
> ...


Good luck with walking all of those  . If you have Rudi, Kilo has to come too. They are 'me and my shadow' now :yesnod:.

It would be easier to think of those I wouldn't steal than those I would as the list of 'would' would be huge! But I would never list those I wouldn't as that's cruel.....so I'm keeping schtum . Think I said that last year too - but it's true .


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Ooh tricky, think mine would have to be....

MV's Miss Tink!
pogo's Chance & Harvey!
kate_7950's Nala!
paddyjulie's Mavis!
lozzibear's Arrow!
Dogless' Kilo and Rudi!
milliepoochie's Millie!
Set_Night's Mia!

Thought I might as well make a Top 10 

Anyone want to take Scooter off my hands? He's lovely, honest!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

pogo said:


> awww the boys say thanks they never make these lists


I love them, i'm sure Tummel would love them too 



cravensmum said:


> For starters I will have -
> 
> Dante (Ballybee)
> Enzo (Pointermum)
> ...


You're welcome to him 

Forgot to add 912412's Denver, he could be in the Tummel army(mainly because Tummels known him since he was 10 weeks old not because he looks like Tum).

I actually can't think of any other PF dogs right now


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Simba (DollyGirl08)
Skye (DollyGirl08)
Harvey (SixStar)
Kenzie (McKenzie)
Alfie (emmaviolet)
Fenir (IzzyTwig)
Mori (Booties)
Alfie (SixStar)
The Pickles (foxyrockmeister)
Cali (CaliDog)
Flint (kate_7590)
Nala (kate_7590)
Kilo (Dogless)
Rudi (Dogless)
Chester (Tollisty)
Ember (Tollisty)
Tilly (Tollisty)
Henrick (thedogsmother)
Bella (thedogsmother)
Chase (PosionGirl)
Dave (PosionGirl)
Dixie (PoisonGirl)


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Phoolf,
You're welcome to my mad ones in July!!  As long as I can have yours in August for my birthday!! 

All of them and vanish in the night to the remote part of the Highlands!!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Lol don't worry, nobody loves mine either! Maybe we should do a swap haha, you have 6 of mine to choose from


Its a deal but be warned! you'd soon unkidnap my minx


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Nataliee said:


> I'll take lizard boy!


Lol in that case, i'll swap him for Jake


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Does anyone want Dylan!!!! 

No didnt think so, don't blame you. He does make me question my sanity


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

toffee44 said:


> Does anyone want Dylan!!!!
> 
> No didnt think so, don't blame you. He does make me question my sanity


I`ll take him


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

DT said:


> Its a deal but be warned! you'd soon unkidnap my minx


Lol same goes for my hooligans! 
It was only today that we got back from our walk, when Sandy barfed up the cat poo she'd eaten, all over the door mat. Eugh.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

toffee44 said:


> Does anyone want Dylan!!!!
> 
> No didnt think so, don't blame you. He does make me question my sanity


I'll take him and the boys will torment him stupid


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Lol in that case, i'll swap him for Jake


Ah no problem, Sidney is more fun


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

I actually did attempt some real dog napping t'other day... I've not mentioned anything about it on the forum yet, as I'm still working on it. Basically there's a dog i'm concerned about. Authorities are involved now, so i'm holding off my 'napping' for now... but I have my eye on someone's dog! I shall reveal all when I know more about what's happened with this dog.. and so I don't incriminate myself 

p.s.. I see there are quite a few of you with your eye on my Rufus!!.. Keep your mitts off. ...and that goes for Spencer too


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

This is what Harvey has to say about it all & no-one wanting him...









Personally, I don't blame you - I wouldn't wish him on my worst enemy  :lol:
As for Willow, you can't have her anyway cos she's mine - all mine  but we'd give a home to any PF dog who wanted to join us, love them all


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

There's so many !!

Otis & Dora
Sam & Oscar
Ernie (vickieBs)
Alfie & Muddy
Bertie
Dave 
Tummel & Dan
Harvey & Chance
Kilo & Rudi
The Pickles
Willow 
Bess
Jake & Arrow

And many many more !!!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

pogo said:


> I'll take him and the boys will torment him stupid


packed and ready to go....good luck!! Oh wait slight delays due to Britain at stand still!!!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Oooooh this is a tough one i want them all!!!

I want
The Pickles
Bailey the britsh bulldog (sorry cant remember members name)
kilo & rudi
chester & mavis
jasmine & coco
harvey & chance
McKenzie
Basil
oh and meg cali's twinny!


i could keep going i really could....


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Zaros - OSCAR


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

no-one want max then?


guess not -he does eat stones which cost £3500 i guess  



millie is better behaved.... i think!?!? she just likes a quiet life being a little older


----------



## Bonsai (Jun 9, 2012)

toffee44 said:


> packed and ready to go....good luck!!


Look at that face I wasn't going to pick any so as not to leave anyone out but yes yes yes


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Oooo oooo oooo I want to dognap loads 

Alfie (emmaviolet)
Tummel (I've got a crush on him  )
Heidi, Daisy & Jake (Nataliee)
Clover and Daisy 
Craven
Rufus
Chester 
Bumble
Mckenzie :001_wub:
Malmum's Teebs
The Terrors
Lucky
Luz's 3 little ones

I'm sure there's loads more


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

Everyone who has a spaniel I'll dog nap them all :001_wub:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

toffee44 said:


> packed and ready to go....good luck!! Oh wait slight delays due to Britain at stand still!!!


i'll be watching the post for him


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

No-one wants my lot .... good  means I get to keep them all to myself 

As for who id dognap just let it be known that no border collie would be safe from my grasping mitts


----------



## Bonsai (Jun 9, 2012)

blossom21 said:


> Everyone who has a spaniel I'll dog nap them all :001_wub:


Where do I post him haha


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

blossom21 said:


> Everyone who has a spaniel I'll dog nap them all :001_wub:


done!!

will you take a spaniel x collie tooo?! mil n max cant live without each other 










:dita:


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

toffee44 said:


> packed and ready to go....good luck!! Oh wait slight delays due to Britain at stand still!!!


I have not seen him before, He is LOVELY , i love his face wrinkles, Added to my list


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

H0lly said:


> I have not seen him before, He is LOVELY , i love his face wrinkles, Added to my list


to late he's being sent to me


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Henrick and Bella

and 

Kinjilabs - Bertie :001_wub:


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Not sure if OPs post was my Buster or not but no one can have Teal, sorry. If you did your house would be wrecked/ your ears would bleed/ and your carpet worn out as I don't think he could face life without me.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

*I'm packed and ready to go!*


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

No one ever wants Monkeydog, and after today I don't blame them! 

Tink, Harvey and Charlie for my beagle army
Oscar and Hugo
Lily and Branston
Ernie, Mylo and Pippa for my black lab army 

I'll keep it to 10


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Mese said:


> No-one wants my lot .... good  means I get to keep them all to myself
> 
> As for who id dognap just let it be known that no border collie would be safe from my grasping mitts


OH says yes to all three. We need a collie in the house apparantly. Collie and an OES I think he has problems! We don't even own sheep!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Mese said:


> No-one wants my lot .... good  means I get to keep them all to myself
> 
> As for who id dognap just let it be known that no border collie would be safe from my grasping mitts


Excuse me Mese, but I believe we have a standing arrangement. You are SUPPOSED to be sending me Toffee. I've been checking my letterbox every day for the past year but there is no sign of him :glare:


----------



## sweetcharity (Feb 21, 2012)

Id have George and Cali dog. ( and any other loverly likkle collies)


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

lipsthefish said:


> Oooo oooo oooo I want to dognap loads
> 
> Alfie (emmaviolet)
> Tummel (I've got a crush on him  )
> ...





CaliDog said:


> Oooooh this is a tough one i want them all!!!
> 
> I want
> The Pickles
> ...





New Puppy Mum said:


> Simba (DollyGirl08)
> Skye (DollyGirl08)
> Harvey (SixStar)
> *Kenzie (McKenzie)*
> ...


Hope you don't mind bathing smelly dogs


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Infact!
No need to collect me!
Ill drive myself!*


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

all of them all of them!!!

Although I would be giggling my a$$ off taking Dai Bach A Sausage and Dinky Mash out


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> No one ever wants Monkeydog, and after today I don't blame them!
> 
> Tink, Harvey and Charlie for my beagle army
> Oscar and Hugo
> ...


Definitely a theme there...

Beagle Army
Black Lab Army
and Crazy Monchrome Misfit (no offence to Hugo and Oscar) Army!!

I think all together they would be quite a sight! I like your collection 

and although not an official PF dog, I could throw Nell in too to add to your Black Lab Army!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

toffee44 said:


> OH says yes to all three. We need a collie in the house apparantly. Collie and an OES I think he has problems! We don't even own sheep!!!


You'd have two Toffee's then 



McKenzie said:


> Excuse me Mese, but I believe we have a standing arrangement. You are SUPPOSED to be sending me Toffee. I've been checking my letterbox every day for the past year but there is no sign of him :glare:


Err , darn me and my bad memory , Toffee who   :w00t:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

My guys are safe, dont blame ya all, you'd send em back! :lol:

I'll take:

Marty (Malmum)
Fenrir (Izzytwig)
Nala (kate_7950)
Kilo & Rudi (Dogless)
April (Tacey)
Samson (5Rivers)
Arrow (lozzibear)


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

H0lly said:


> Right i have quite a few
> 
> Sam and Oscar (Beth)
> Rupert ( Dober )
> ...


Im going to steal Alice ( Dober's puppy ) Before she even has her herself


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

awww I hate these threads, nobody likes my dogs


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Someone feels left out...... 









Good job too, I want to keep my manky little Labby!

We debated packing Scooter up and sending him to Timbuktu some time ago, but he destroyed the box. Had lovely airholes in it too! No gratitude!









I keep thinking of more dogs I want to kidnap - Lahlah's Rufus, ButterflyBlue's Lisa, Gemmaa's Bradley and StuW's Bailey spring to mind!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Tigerneko said:


> awww I hate these threads, nobody likes my dogs


I`ll have em


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> awww I hate these threads, nobody likes my dogs


I'm not much of a terrier person but can I come and kidnap wee Mabel?


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> awww I hate these threads, nobody likes my dogs


It's because we don't see enough of them........ bad Tigerneko not posting enough pictures for us :nono:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> I *will *steal Emma's Alfie!
> 
> I've got an Alfie shaped hole that needs filling. :001_wub:


Hmmm, how about a straight swap, Alfie for April!! I adore her and those blue eyes! :001_wub: She's top of my list! Let me know!



SixStar said:


> I'm going to be REALLY good and stick to just five!
> 
> Dora (H0lly)
> Chance (Pogo)
> ...





New Puppy Mum said:


> Simba (DollyGirl08)
> Skye (DollyGirl08)
> Harvey (SixStar)
> Kenzie (McKenzie)
> ...





lipsthefish said:


> Oooo oooo oooo I want to dognap loads
> 
> *Alfie (emmaviolet)*
> Tummel (I've got a crush on him  )
> ...


He is waiting out front, all you have to do is come and pick him up, first one here wins, but be warned you will most likely return him after a couple of days!!

As for my list, well there are far too many to name them all, I can't even think of them all, I keep seeing threads with the dogs and think 'oh I'll take them in a heartbeat!'. But I do love a hairy dog!


----------



## Bonsai (Jun 9, 2012)

Waiting watching for any takers haha


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Definitely a theme there...
> 
> Beagle Army
> Black Lab Army
> ...


You mean the BLAMMS? Dangerous bunch of dogs, terrifying sight for anyone who sees them coming!

(Beagle, Labrador and Monochrome Madness Squad )


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Bonsai said:


> View attachment 106029
> 
> 
> Waiting watching for any takers haha


Quick! Get in the van, we can run round with JT's lot on my park


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Poor Dillon no one whats you !!!​


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

No one's brave enuff to kidnap me
My mam would kill ya it ya tried
thats my story n Im sticking to it!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

DT said:


> No one's brave enuff to kidnap me
> My mam would kill ya it ya tried
> thats my story n Im sticking to it!


Well you were offering to drive round, I got Kes to bark out the address  Don't think I'm daft enough to head out on our roads tonight d'ya?


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

phoolf is that my tia? if it is, we can do an exchange, i love kes 
and i would also like to steal:
pogo's harvey and chance,
catz1's (is that right?) rio,
paddyjulie's ebt whose name currently escapes me* and probably loads more!
*mavis, that's her


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

tiatortilla said:


> phoolf is that my tia? if it is, we can do an exchange, i love kes
> and i would also like to steal:
> pogo's harvey and chance,
> catz1's (is that right?) rio,
> paddyjulie's ebt whose name currently escapes me and probably loads more!


Yes its your Tia  Would only be fair to exchange


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

I'll have

Rudi. Dogless.
Kilo. Dogless.
Diesel. Yesthe Diesel in my sig.:001_wub:
Buster. nicky10.

There's others but Buddy's lay on my typing hand.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Poor Dillon no one whats you !!!​


I'd have him in a shot, he could even have the 3 seater sofa (as long as he'll be prepared to share it with Harvey & Willow) - it would be bigger for him than the dolls house chair at yours that he was modelling earlier :lol:


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Craven (cravensmum)
Myrddin (MeganRose)


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Ten pages, 91 posts and no-one even mentioned you Meg!

Well, unless these count? 



Mese said:


> As for who id dognap just let it be known that no border collie would be safe from my grasping mitts





sweetcharity said:


> ( and any other loverly likkle collies)


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

the boys say thanks  they seem to be popular today :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

foxyrockmeister said:


> It's because we don't see enough of them........ bad Tigerneko not posting enough pictures for us :nono:


I know, I just don't want to feel like i'm shoving them in everyones faces if they're not interested


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> I know, I just don't want to feel like i'm shoving them in everyones faces if they're not interested


What, like I do? :lol:

If people aren't interested they don't have to look 

So no more excuses - show us your doggies!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

tigerneko said:


> i know, i just don't want to feel like i'm shoving them in everyones faces if they're not interested


you serious??? Of course we want photos, there a must!!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

First two are easy!

Chester (PaddyJulie)
Mabel (TigerNeko)
Abi & Bruno (Luz)
Betty (Strawberryearth)

and Freya's Iggies


----------



## waggytailsandwhiskers (Oct 26, 2012)

I'd like toppa please! :001_wub:


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hahaha I can't believe my mad bad Bos got a mention but no one wants my chocolate chunk lol.

I'd have all of sleeping_lions girls but she knows that, plus freddie, frank, Bella, Izzy plus any of the labs, and and flatties going free as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks like Buddy is safe.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

danielled said:


> Looks like Buddy is safe.


NO! ME AND BAILEY WANT HIM!!

And where are these photos of the Budster?


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

I would have to kidnap:

Rudi
Nala
Arrow
I think their username is moobli? Her dark GSD and I don't know if the other dog is a collie x GSD or a panda GSD but both of those please.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Is it sad that although I 'Love' several dogs on PF
Rainybow's Oscar
Rona's Alfie
Paddyjulie's Mavis
I couldn't bring myself to even imagine taking them away fro their homes 

So I'd settle for a visit


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

purpleskyes said:


> I would have to kidnap:
> 
> Rudi
> Nala
> ...


Oh yes, i'll take Zak as well  I'm not a GSD fan but I could make an exception for him.
I'll dibs SLB's Jack as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Muze said:


> I want little Bailey (New Puppy Mum?) - looks like a right little character :001_wub:


Ready to go comes with free snow!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Bobby is safe : ) he is all mine : )


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Ah what a good thread!
> 
> Now i apologise as i'm still learning names, but there are 2 members with sexy dobie boys, which i actually NEED!!! And then there is someone with 2 ebt's, and a lady with a white ebt, Mavis? I need those too


i'll post opie to you now. he keeps eating all my jelly sweets 

any offers for tricky


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

tattoogirl73 said:


> i'll post opie to you now. he keeps eating all my jelly sweets
> 
> any offers for tricky


One more wouldn`t hurt


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

Owwww there are a LOT of these that I want 

Puppy Shamaya (I am in love with her eyes)
Spinny Dan 
Dogless' pair
... Oh God, I don't want to make a list 

Hey! We totally understand not taking Devil Fur-Bag Mori, but Flo is pulling this face:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Booties said:


> Owwww there are a LOT of these that I want
> 
> Puppy Shamaya (I am in love with her eyes)
> Spinny Dan
> ...


Mori is mine!


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

SixStar said:


> I'm going to be REALLY good and stick to just five!
> 
> Dora (H0lly)
> Chance (Pogo)
> ...





Thorne said:


> Someone feels left out......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bailey says thanks   but yous are all lucky Sierra is sleeping or I think she would have something to say


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Allllllllllllll the pointies and pointie halflings!!!!!1


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

New Puppy Mum said:


> NO! ME AND BAILEY WANT HIM!!
> 
> And where are these photos of the Budster?


There's one on his diary on here I promise I'll get more hopefully this weekend. It's in dog chat his diary.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

danielled said:


> There's one on his diary on here I promise I'll get more hopefully this weekend. It's in dog chat his diary.


*goes to look* 

What a stunner! He`s defo mine!


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> Thought this was fun last year and I'm itching to add to my household so I thought I would forewarn everybody whose dogs I will be snapping up on my rounds
> 
> Louieeeeee (SLB) of course
> Gentleman Jack (SLB)
> ...


OMG I'm yours! :001_wub:









No really, you'd be on the phone in an hour begging me to take him back 

Dave (PoisonGirl)
Kilo & Rudi 
Teddy (hanlou)
Tummel
Kes
Kaiser (cerigitts)
Bailey (new puppy mum)
Mavis
Zab

Screw it, just pop all of them in a jiffy bag and post them here!


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Mine would be the terrors and the pickles I just love them! 

Oh and sleeping lions flatties :001_wub:

Not forgetting Mori! 

Oh and Tilly! 

Just too many lovely dogs!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

tattoogirl73 said:


> i'll post opie to you now. he keeps eating all my jelly sweets
> 
> any offers for tricky


Aha 're the one! So many members on here i forget who is who. 
I just remember the dogs lol. 
Yes please, i need an Opie!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

lipsthefish said:


> oooo oooo oooo i want to dognap loads :d
> 
> alfie (emmaviolet)
> tummel (i've got a crush on him  )
> ...





calidog said:


> oooooh this is a tough one i want them all!!!
> 
> I want
> the pickles
> ...


hands off!! He's mine!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

New Puppy Mum said:


> *goes to look*


The thing dangling from his collar is his id tag. buddy get your elbow ou of my leg please.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Shadowrat said:


> OMG I'm yours! :001_wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All ready  Will swap him for Dres


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

NO ONE WANTS MY DOG!


oh wait... i dont have mine yet ha


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyone want a free Astro?

I'll have them all please


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Leanne77 said:


> Craven (cravensmum)
> Myrddin (MeganRose)


We both must like beardy dogs with quirks.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

the first on my list to steal is babycham's dillon :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: if i can't have him i'll have smokeybear's arrow. at least i know he'll listen to me when i ask him to do something


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Booties said:


> Owwww there are a LOT of these that I want
> 
> Puppy Shamaya (I am in love with her eyes)
> Spinny Dan
> ...


Another one who doesn't post enough pics :nono:

I actually didn't even realise Flo was a beagle, from your signature pic I thought she was JRT


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

I have to say cutie Mori might find himself in my bed very soon. Oh how I want him <3 OH and I want a mal puppy so bad, but have to wait until we move to switzerland 

Arrow is a cutie, as is Jake <3 
Nala is deffo on my list.
Dogless's dogs <3 Rudi and Kilo. I just want them so bad.
Malmums mals. All of them  Flynn <3 <3
Sid's huskies. So cute. 
And my lovely Merley Girl. <3 
Kes is coming home with me ;D
SleepingLions Labs. They look lovely. 

I've missed so many out here.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No one wants me









Well fine


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I've thought more about it, still having a bit of a mental block, but so far

Dino (Shrap)
Bumble (Flamingoes)
Kilo & Rudi (Dogless)
Indie (Delca1)
All of Moobli's GSDs
Millie (Milliepoochie)
Tacey's stunning border collie (sorry, can't remember her name)
The Cresties (Babycham2002)
All of Freyja's lovely sighthounds

All the sibes, all the GSDs & any Finnish Lapphunds & Salukis on here that may be lurking about but not posting


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo and Rudi would like to thank all those who are considering taking them on. They'll be no trouble.....honest :w00t: :aureola: :yikes:


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, I'm glad no one wants mine! 

Mind you, I don't blame you... Who wants to be woken up by a combined 50kg of dog sitting on you and licking your face?!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Ah well, nobody wants my Rosie  look how sad she is









It's OK she can stay here with me  
As for my dognapping plans, there's a gorgeous cockerpoo who posted a pic on Rosie's Mutt thread I fell in love with. Any 'doodle' type dog on here I know there aren't many but I'm seriously in love with them all 

Plus 'my millie's millie' and 'buffy' those 2 remind me so much of our bimby


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> NO ONE WANTS MY DOG!
> 
> 
> oh wait... i dont have mine yet ha


Can rabbits be dognapped  I'm in love with Lily :001_wub:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

lipsthefish said:


> Can rabbits be dognapped  I'm in love with Lily :001_wub:


hmmm well we could pretend she is a dog haha if u can get her to woof you can have her haha


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

*I want Astro!!!!!* -elbows out-

I have a soft spot for Rosie, too, I admit. I actually secretly like small dogs. Had eyes on Lipsthefish's lot :devil:

Pictures of Flo have been few because she's in Belgium with my OH right now. It's a very long story, but I will try to get more asap!
She does have an album on my profile, though 
Come to think of it, her ears look very JRT in my sig! Not my avatar, though!!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Booties said:


> *I want Astro!!!!!* -elbows out-
> 
> I have a soft spot for Rosie, too, I admit. I actually secretly like small dogs. Had eyes on Lipsthefish's lot :devil:
> 
> ...


Off to have a nosey now 

I quite fancy stealing your CC to make a matching pair with my tabs!!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I was hoping to get a big of a break from my lot but nobody else wants them either! :lol:

I want

Bertie
Dante 
All Newfies


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll have all the border collies - starting with Mese's Gypsy!


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Off to have a nosey now
> 
> I quite fancy stealing your CC to make a matching pair with my tabs!!


Oh wow! I never noticed!!!
Amazing likeness 

Be warned, please;
CC is short for "Combat Cat" (yes, her official name )


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Booties said:


> *I want Astro!!!!!* -elbows out-
> 
> I have a soft spot for Rosie, too, I admit. I actually secretly like small dogs. Had eyes on Lipsthefish's lot :devil:
> 
> ...


i could fit mori into the rv household  gorgeous dog


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Booties said:


> *I want Astro!!!!!* -elbows out-
> 
> I have a soft spot for Rosie, too, I admit. I actually secretly like small dogs. Had eyes on Lipsthefish's lot :devil:
> 
> ...


He's waiting in the car! lol


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

134 posts and no mention of me?










Look at me, I play dress up and everything. I didn't even chew an antler or nuffink










Yes, yes, it's rather embarrassing. If you don't mind I'll go and hide but my hooman said would Dexter like to visit? And Spencer?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well at least Jets safe from all the dog nappers


----------



## Urbanhowl (Aug 24, 2012)

I will have...

Kilo and Rudi (Dogless)
Marty and Flynn (Malmum)
Mori (Booties)
Indie (Delca)
Jack (SLB)
Arrow (Lozzibear)
Kes (Phoolf)
Oscar (Zaros)
Rogue (SimplySardonic)

When are they all coming? :001_wub::001_wub:

Can someone please take Nushka? With the snow, I call her in from the garden and just get this expression...










But, she can do cute? Any takers?


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Booties said:


> *I want Astro!!!!!* -elbows out-
> 
> I have a soft spot for Rosie, too, I admit. I actually secretly like small dogs. Had eyes on Lipsthefish's lot :devil:
> 
> ...


Thank Dog!! Someone wants them - where do I send them (they come with some very squeaky toys that are STILL squeaking   )


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Booties said:


> Oh wow! I never noticed!!!
> Amazing likeness
> 
> Be warned, please;
> CC is short for "Combat Cat" (yes, her official name )


Is she a bit feisty?

Like this....




























:lol:

Sorry, derailing the thread again


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

lipsthefish said:


> Thank Dog!! Someone wants them - where do I send them (they come with some very squeaky toys that are STILL squeaking   )


Please no, not the toys again :rolleyes5:
I'll take the dogs though... Definitely fancy one on my lap and a nice cuppa!

I love Nushka too, haven't seen enough pics of her...
Really feminine face :001_wub:


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Is she a bit feisty?
> 
> Like this....
> (pics)


Brb, informing CC I've found her soulmate.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Urbanhowl said:


> I will have...
> 
> Kilo and Rudi (Dogless)
> Marty and Flynn (Malmum)
> ...


I'll take Nushka off your hands!


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

StrawberryEarths little Dachsie- name escapes me!
Gracie who lives with the handsome Gelert, saw a pic of her earlier and she is gawwwwjuss!
And Metaldogs Pippi JRT 
Oooooh and StuW's Sierra!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> awww I hate these threads, nobody likes my dogs


I'm too scared of MrRustRead to fight him for Mabel!



Urbanhowl said:


> I will have...
> 
> Kilo and Rudi (Dogless)
> Marty and Flynn (Malmum)
> ...


Yep, I'll happily swap Nushka for Rogue, but she comes with a free Meezercat (shown below) & she's probably equally difficult to get in from the snow


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

AmberNero said:


> StrawberryEarths little Dachsie- name escapes me!
> Gracie who lives with the handsome Gelert, saw a pic of her earlier and she is gawwwwjuss!
> And Metaldogs Pippi JRT
> Oooooh and *StuW's Sierra!*


You are now in Sierra's good books  :lol:


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

StuW said:


> You are now in Sierra's good books  :lol:


Nnnnnng! just look at her little face in your sigpic, she's killing me! argh! Too cute!


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Yay! Someone actually wanted my boys! :lol: Batteries are currently not included though.

I'd have any of the doggies on here if they were on offer and I had room. :lol:

Any monochrome cross-breeds have priority though.  Oh and beagles. And pretty labs. And spanners. And mad boxers. And blue merle collies. And anything a bit pointy.  I just want all of them.


----------



## Urbanhowl (Aug 24, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> I'll take Nushka off your hands!


Astrooo!! I sat for 5 minutes thinking of the one I had missed off my mental list, how could I?? Yep, Astro delivered to me as well please, asap! :001_wub:


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

AmberNero said:


> Nnnnnng! just look at her little face in your sigpic, she's killing me! argh! Too cute!


She's a master of disguise :devil: she's 90% evil haha, she's always hanging off some part of Bailey, be it his tail or his cheek or ears :lol:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

lol i don't think Tummels ever been so wanted!!! Unfortunately he's MINE  so no chance guys!!!

Dan is getting a few votes...as he's just hit the Kevins anyone can have him!!!

The boys say thank you for the loves


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Cerigitts' Keeshond puppy, please and any spare springers.

Am thoroughly astonished that no-one wants my werewolf!


----------



## Sezzastar (Oct 2, 2012)

Theres too many nice doggies :001_wub:


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Loki - (Sheen&Eli) The bigger version of Alfred!!

I' be content with Loki  I mean isn't 2 crazy lurchers enough! :O


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Any come with an off switch.. ours don't seem to.


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm having

Sierra
Millie
Kilo and Rudi
Dave


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> Looks like Buddy is safe.


Are you sure?   Me wants to steal him. (Don't worry I won't ).



New Puppy Mum said:


> *goes to look*
> 
> What a stunner! He`s defo mine!


I get to go on walks with him sometimes.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I'll have any dog that will have me


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

ballybee said:


> Awww I'd steal Tummel too...he's currently on the couch snuggling with his head in my lap
> 
> I'd lobe to have Kes and *paula07s Nicky* so I had like a weird army of Tummels
> 
> ...


Oh you would soon send him back.

And of course i would have your gorgeous boys in a heartbeat.:001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

davidc said:


> Are you sure?   Me wants to steal him. (Don't worry I won't ).
> 
> I get to go on walks with him sometimes.


I know you won't. as soon as I can I'm taking him to black leach.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mese said:


> No-one wants my lot .... good  means I get to keep them all to myself
> 
> As for who id dognap just let it be known that no border collie would be safe from my grasping mitts


Actually Mese- I want Gypsy!!!  gimmee gimmee


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

awww only lipsthefish wants Daisy and Clover.. oh well I'll have to keep them then 

I want

Shannow (metaldog)
Kes ( Phloof)
Kilo and Rudi

and loads more


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

tiatortilla said:


> phoolf is that my tia? if it is, we can do an exchange, i love kes
> and i would also like to steal:
> pogo's harvey and chance,
> catz1's (is that right?) rio,
> ...


Yayyy someone wants Rio!  First time shes been mentioned on one of these threads :thumbup:

She says thank you Tiatortilla and she's on her way!


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Tigerneko said:


> I know, I just don't want to feel like i'm shoving them in everyones faces if they're not interested


Don't worry about it. I do it aaaall the time. 

I wanna see some pics!:001_wub:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Paula07 said:


> Oh you would soon send him back.
> 
> And of course i would have your gorgeous boys in a heartbeat.:001_wub:


lol i would love to have Nicky around  I have loads of films he could watch!!!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Doing his best RSPCA face because he feels all unwanted









I want Gelert, think his owner goes by Picaresque or something like that on here? I think he and Spen would have a fantastic time puddle snorkelling together.

There are lots more I want of course but I'd be here all night listing them all.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> Doing his best RSPCA face because he feels all unwanted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spen and Dexter are always welcome here.

Molly and I pimped ourselves on #135 but still no takers which makes us feel very sad too. It's like being back at school or when I was a goth.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

ballybee said:


> lol i would love to have Nicky around  I have loads of films he could watch!!!


Perfect, il drop him off say...Tuesday? 

Pingu is his all time favourite!:yesnod:

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Sarah1983 said:


> Doing his best RSPCA face because he feels all unwanted


Spen is gorgeous, I'm just not that into Labs...


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'll take all of them, swap someone for a 5month kitten who likes to lie in the most awkward palces, like on the keyboard so you cant see what your typing and doesnt have an off switch


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok, iv had a think and im back with my list! 

Tummel & Dante(Ballybee) 
Rhuna(SL)
Zak(Moobli)
Amber(AmberNero)
Dino(Shrap)
Zara & Oscar(Zaros)
Kes(Phloof)
Kilo(Dogless)
Chance(Pogo)
Bertie(Kinjilabs)
Koda(Cavmad)
Arrow(lozzibear) 

I probably forgot loads but it's late.


----------



## LJLilley (Jun 16, 2012)

Aww no one wants Tori, ahh well she's used to not making these kinds of lists. There goes her dreams of a dog filled home, if she were awake right now she would be like this rrr:

I would have any dog that would adjust well to a household that is mostly insane, also a cuddly dog is a must. Oh and must not eat cats, I don't think my lot would be pleased otherwise


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Molly says rrr:


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I am surprised by how many people want Arrow  Although, he is a very good boy, especially for his age  Not as many people want Jake, but he is my special boy


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

lipsthefish said:


> Oooo oooo oooo I want to dognap loads
> 
> Alfie (emmaviolet)
> Tummel (I've got a crush on him  )
> ...


Aww I'll swap them for your 3, us chihuahua owners have to stick together on here because no one else wants them lol


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Nelson 
Rufflea
theevos5's Alfie 
Craven and Flint
Buffy 
Oscar & Zara, Zaros
Dan
Ferdie & Diva
Henry : Pezant
Sophie: Meganrose
Rupert 
Dora and Otis 
Dilon 
Harvey 
912142's Denver 
goodwin1980's basset 
Bailey 
Bauer

definitly missed a few more :001_wub:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

For those who don't want me.......










Mummy wouldn't let you steal me anyway! :001_wub:

Mummy would like:
Astro (Astro2011)
Maya (Springerhusky)
Mori (Booties)
Mieko (Fifemute)
Nuska (Urbanhowl)
Balto (Balto-x)
Jenna - because she looks like my sister (Balto-x)

That way we could all be one big scrappy family! 

Oh and Oscar (Zaros) for a bit of class.


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

Hmmm.... Darcey, Cooper (Wyrd) Alfie (coffee) Banjo (DallyBanjo) And NorthnSouth's Dally who's name escapes me!

I am making a coat though... Wanders off humming Cruella De'Ville song....


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Bobbys safe  hes all mine :001_wub: :yesnod:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

For now and whilst I still have my health and a fairly good set of bones to hold me up I'd steal all the BIG Dogs.

Then when I'm much older and I've been knocked about a bit I'll hobble back and steal all the small ones.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Paula07 said:


> Ok, iv had a think and im back with my list!
> 
> Tummel & Dante(Ballybee)
> Rhuna(SL)
> ...


I was feeling sad for the BW (not that he can read ) that a few people wanted Rudi but not him but you have redressed the balance a bit . They come as a matching pair now anyway .


----------



## semb87 (Aug 10, 2012)

Howl said:


> Nelson
> Rufflea
> theevos5's Alfie
> Craven and Flint
> ...


Aww Bauer says thanks! He comes with a free gift wrapping service 










I'd have any willing to put up with a constant pointer shadow pouncing wherever they go!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Ooh, we've never made one of these lists!  Exciting!  
Unfortunately, Bradley comes with the reason why we never make these lists! 








There's also a neurotic Jack Russell up for grabs!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

missRV said:


> Ah well, nobody wants my Rosie  look how sad she is


I'll take her.

Nobody ever wants my 2 on these lists so they say rrr: and double rrr: rrr:

How rude of them


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> No one ever wants Monkeydog, and after today I don't blame them!
> 
> Tink, Harvey and Charlie for my beagle army
> Oscar and Hugo
> ...


Yay! Pippa is wanted for once!!! hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

Some want my little terror


----------



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

Gosh- there are so many I just don't know yet, but if I were to make a list for dognapping then the first names that spring to mind are:

jake (the dog with the curly tail whose breed we were discussing the other day)
Harvey and Chance
rudi and kilo
the handsome jrt who belongs to someone with a name like 'wags and whiskers' or 'waggy tails and whiskers'...
springerpetes retriever - flyte
Meg the big eared collie 
mavis - is she the ebt??
kes

there will be more, thats guaranteed!!!

and canI add - whilst no one wants mine, thats ok, but Scrappy wouldn't be available. I couldn't do that to my worst enemy


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh! Someone on here had a lovely wrinkly Basset Hound which I will also be taking... As soon as I find them >)


----------



## Goodwin1980 (Dec 3, 2012)

Booties said:


> Oh! Someone on here had a lovely wrinkly Basset Hound which I will also be taking... As soon as I find them >)


 Me ???










Or I know ruffers has a handsome boy I'm going to steal  rufflea (edited bcuz forgot his name)


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> hmmm well we could pretend she is a dog haha if u can get her to woof you can have her haha


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Me! Erm
Now let me think!
Well rainybows maisie could do with getting away from that grumpy oscar!
And it was very close!
BUT! 
NONE.
I'm going kidnap all the poor doglets outta the pound and give em some love


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> 134 posts and no mention of me?


I'll swap you for my little Dimwit (who nobody else wants)


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

It's got to be Bertie :001_wub: and Babycham's chinese crested's ...all of them :001_wub:


For those wanting Mavis...be aware i'm watching you :yesnod:


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

My two are very flattered that people would like them, However I think Otis would turn in to a whiney mess if he was removed from me and Dora would miss her daddy waaaaay to much. 

They send their love xx


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you to all those who'd like to kidnap Rhuna, I'm not sure how many black eyes it would take before you returned her though.

Someone said something about dogs with an off switch.......




























Surely not laid back chocolate Labradors, they're all nutty aren't they


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> Thought this was fun last year and I'm itching to add to my household so I thought I would forewarn everybody whose dogs I will be snapping up on my rounds
> 
> Louieeeeee (SLB) of course
> Gentleman Jack (SLB)
> ...


As Phoolf is the only one brave enough to take on Bess you can have her. If only because I'd love to see YOU playing up in the show ring! 

I'd have to steal:

Kes
Kilo and Rudi
Louie
Flyte (cos he's just so gorgeous)
Skye

And any other well behave dog!

Oh, and Pezant already knows I'm out to steal Henry. Just biding my time ....

And how could I forget Kenzie! Would love that little dog! Don't worry, I'll pay postage!!


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Zaros - OSCAR
Malmum - MARTY
Mese - GYPSY
Purpleskyes - HUDSON

:001_wub:

There are more, but I cant think  lol


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

missRV said:


> Ah well, nobody wants my Rosie  look how sad she is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I asked you ages ago if I could have Rosie and you didn't take me seriously :cryin: - so I am asking again or I will take drastic action and whisk her away in the night!!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Anyone want me?!?!










No.... Ok then rrr:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Kilo and Rudi,Freddie and Frank better have Bella as well.Walter whippet with his tartan coat.Chester.DTs dogs,they can help me bring the bins in.The Midget Army.Better have the Pickles and Toppa for some colour in my life.Not forgetting Dan and i wouldn't mind little Nala,i love chocolate labs.Any of you chocolate boys and girls that i have forgotten please don't be offended as my memory isn't what.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Im not sure if the Nala mentioned is my Nala or the lovely choccie lab Nala (sorry I cant remember owners username!)
But for anyone who meant my Nala, she says 'Thank-you' and promises to be no trouble whatsoever!!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Aw thank you to everyone who wants the Pickles, we are very flattered 

ALTHOUGH... We have noticed that we seemed to have dropped in popularity since last year :lol: Last year LOADS of people wanted them, this year? Not so many !!!

What have they done wrong this year? Or are you all just suffering from Pickle overload?!

It is actually completely impossible to form a list of who I want, there are just many, but I think my top 10 are: 

Bertie
Flyte
Millie
Kilo
Rudi
Flynn
Angus
Hugo
Matilda
Grizz

Oh, I feel mean now because there are SO many more that should be on my list


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

No takers for boring brown dogs then?.That's okay girls you can stay.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you Paula07 somebody wants one of my dogs. He now has a big head as he is the only one anyone wants
My list is
The midget army
Lipsthefishs dogs
Babychams dogs especially the cresteds
All the cavs
All the chis
Nicky and Tig
Millipochi-Milli
All the Powder Puffs

I like all the dogs on here and would kidnap all of them given the chance


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Aw thank you to everyone who wants the Pickles, we are very flattered
> 
> ALTHOUGH... We have noticed that we seemed to have dropped in popularity since last year :lol: Last year LOADS of people wanted them, this year? Not so many !!!
> 
> What have they done wrong this year? Or are you all just suffering from Pickle overload?!


When this was done 2 years ago Craven was top dog,then a certain RR called Kilo came along.

And of course now people now know what Craven is _really_ like.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

lipsthefish said:


> Oooo oooo oooo I want to dognap loads
> 
> Alfie (emmaviolet)
> Tummel (I've got a crush on him  )
> ...


Ahem:









Forgetting someone?



Urbanhowl said:


> I will have...
> 
> Kilo and Rudi (Dogless)
> Marty and Flynn (Malmum)
> ...


Ok I'll take her. 

I'll take all the Springer x Labs - then I can have a CLOWN ARMY!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

kate_7590 said:


> Im not sure if the Nala mentioned is my Nala or the lovely choccie lab Nala (sorry I cant remember owners username!)
> But for anyone who meant my Nala, she says 'Thank-you' and promises to be no trouble whatsoever!!


I'll have Nala. And Simba. And all the other merle broders, roughs and shetland sheepdogs on here as well :001_wub:

Zara & Oscar as well, they remind me of great big chunky Rogues

I'm going to need a bigger truck


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Ive got a migraine today so cant think properly, ill make this short.
Grizzler....i need him to lay on the sifa with me like a big teddy bear.

Please someone take this little minx she had me up super early this morning.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

The dogs I am naturally drawn towards are the toy group, the terriers- scruffier the better, the big mongrels and "one of a kind" heinz 57's. 

But I really think I can be persuaded by any dog- I met a lab x staffy the other day. I would be the last person to own a lab or lab x but this dog was such a doll I'd have had him in a heartbeat- over any of my 'on paper' choices.


----------



## LJLilley (Jun 16, 2012)

mimi g said:


> Ive got a migraine today so cant think properly, ill make this short.
> Grizzler....i need him to lay on the sifa with me like a big teddy bear.
> 
> Please someone take this little minx she had me up super early this morning.


oooh we'll have her! I love whippets, I think I might be able to sneak her in somehow without my OH finding out.. It'll be a nice surprise right???


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

cravensmum said:


> When this was done 2 years ago Craven was top dog,then a certain RR called Kilo came along.
> 
> And of course now people now know what Craven is _really_ like.


More people want Rudi than Kilo this year....just by one now, but still poor Kilo being pushed aside for the smallest concrete head . Taste of his own medicine I suppose, every dog has it's day and all that jazz .


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

LJLilley said:


> oooh we'll have her! I love whippets, I think I might be able to sneak her in somehow without my OH finding out.. It'll be a nice surprise right???


She likes to curl up under blankets so im sure you can hide her until the OH sits on her by accident..lol x


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dogless said:


> every dog has it's day


You been watching Scarface Dog less? Lol


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Right! Now I've managed to read this thread in its entirety I would like to offer a few friendly words of warning and advice to those of you who would dare to try and steal Zara and Oscar.

Please pay close attention.

You will require the following items:

A first aid kit similar to the example enclosed










And a suitable, even robust, Dog brush similar to the example enclosed










The first aid kit is to be used on yourselves after Zara has lost her patience with you and the Dog brush should be used to ward off the dreaded Oscar if he gets too boisterous and mouthy. :yesnod:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> You been watching Scarface Dog less? Lol


Never seen it .


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

sid&kira said:


> My guys are safe, dont blame ya all, you'd send em back! :lol:
> 
> I'll take:
> 
> ...


They're not safe if you take Sam Lol so you may aswel send em my way


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Never seen it .


OMG  its been on TV! Lol


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

22 pages and not a single mention of Terence. :crying:
Why not? What's wrong with us? :aureola:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> OMG  its been on TV! Lol


I have seen very few films...you'd be totally ashamed of me if you knew how 'bad' I was at them .


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

terencesmum said:


> 22 pages and not a single mention of Terence. :crying:
> Why not? What's wrong with us? :aureola:


I think you'll find the following earlier posted quote, by yours truly, includes Terence too!  :yesnod:



Zaros said:


> For now and whilst I still have my health and a fairly good set of bones to hold me up I'd steal all the BIG Dogs.
> 
> Then when I'm much older and I've been knocked about a bit I'll hobble back and steal all the small ones.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

i'll have catz4m8z ratdogs  also all the gsd's & dachshunds on here also please 

any takers for my lot


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Zaros said:


> I think you'll find the following earlier posted quote, by yours truly, includes Terence too!  :yesnod:


:lol:
I assumed your idea of big is slightly bigger than my idea of big. 
Terence is a dainty 4 stone compared to the 10 or so that your lot must weigh. 
But thanks for including us.


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

Am noticing a curious absence of people wanting any of the dallies (not just mine). You must all be more sensible than you seem!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I have seen very few films...you'd be totally ashamed of me if you knew how 'bad' I was at them .


Lol Its cos you're always in the mountains or deep in the woods Lol.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

No one wants my Holly, shame, she is lovely but her vets bills cost the earth.

I'll have golden oldie Alfie, sure they would be great friends

and of course,
Kilo and Rudi,
Springerpetes lovely pair

and a few others who's names I get muddled


----------



## DawnsPAW (Oct 20, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> I was hoping to get a big of a break from my lot but nobody else wants them either! :lol:


Can I have them please? My Alfie would like company!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

JTHolt said:


> I asked you ages ago if I could have Rosie and you didn't take me seriously :cryin: - so I am asking again or I will take drastic action and whisk her away in the night!!


lol she`s waiting by the front door with her leash in her mouth and her bags packed ;-)


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> I'll have Nala. And Simba. And all the other merle broders, roughs and shetland sheepdogs on here as well :001_wub:
> 
> Zara & Oscar as well, they remind me of great big chunky Rogues
> 
> I'm going to need a bigger truck


i remember saying months ago nala was all mine;-)


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> Lol Its cos you're always in the mountains or deep in the woods Lol.


That is probably true...or running...or swimming.....



Bisbow said:


> No one wants my Holly, shame, she is lovely but her vets bills cost the earth.
> 
> I'll have golden oldie Alfie, sure they would be great friends
> 
> ...


Kilo would like Holly; he likes oldies as they'll potter and sniff with him! Rudi...he's not yet learnt many manners!


----------



## Ruffers (Oct 27, 2011)

Rufflea was feeling like this...










Because he didn't get a mention, but now he's feeling like this...










We'd like to have Reggie to stay for a while - Rufflea loves puppies and I need to remind myself how much hard work they are


----------



## Barcode (Mar 7, 2011)

Having left the room to make a cup of tea last night and returned to this, Matilda is now available for stealing:


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

collies all the way for me - can't list them all or I'd be here all day, some lovely young pups in there too.

I might have to make a couple of exceptions though - he's not full collie but I reckon Chase would fit in well with Angus, and the lovely Deeks would also fit my life.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by CavalierOwner 
I was hoping to get a big of a break from my lot but nobody else wants them either! 
.

I said i wanted all the cavs on here that means yours as well i love all cavs can never have enough of them


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

DawnsPAW said:


> Can I have them please? My Alfie would like company!


i can donate a few as companions as long as he likes the older ladies


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Nobody wants me


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I've got a taker for Amber (Bwahahahaha! You fool! You poor, poor fool!) 
Now! Is anybody up for an _expensive_, toothless, stubborn, LAZY greyhound or a velcro midget who likes to coat herself in the greyhounds wee?

Eh? eh? come on, two for one :lol: anybody? My bank account is in pain and my hands are wrinkly from washing 'Little Miss Urine-frenzy 2013'. :ihih: I'll gift-wrap them :ihih:


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

AmberNero said:


> I've got a taker for Amber (Bwahahahaha! You fool! You poor, poor fool!)
> Now! Is anybody up for an _expensive_, toothless, stubborn, LAZY greyhound or a velcro midget who likes to coat herself in the greyhounds wee?
> 
> Eh? eh? come on, two for one :lol: anybody? My bank account is in pain and my hands are wrinkly from washing 'Little Miss Urine-frenzy 2013'. :ihih: I'll gift-wrap them :ihih:


I'll have Nero


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

I'll take Moobli's Zak. Anyone who gets in my way is toast.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Forgot to put Betty on the list.


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

terencesmum said:


> 22 pages and not a single mention of Terence. :crying:
> Why not? What's wrong with us? :aureola:


aw, i'll have him  i didn't mention all the staffs i want because i want all of them lol!


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Ruffers said:


> Rufflea was feeling like this...
> 
> Because he didn't get a mention, but now he's feeling like this...
> 
> We'd like to have Reggie to stay for a while - Rufflea loves puppies and I need to remind myself how much hard work they are


He was on my list


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

Kate's Simba and Nala


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

StuW said:


> You are now in Sierra's good books  :lol:


I am also stealing your Bailey. 

No one wants Doris .... bothered? no.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Yayyyyy some one wants my houndies and Mrrustyreed is mad enough to want my iggies. You can't have Buck though he's no trouble but the 3 demented fleas have stamps on their heads and are waiting for an address to send them to. I'm not putting on a return address though or you'll be sending them back by return post. 

They are dafter than normal as they are now under house arrest I'm not risking broken legs on ice and snow I had enough of that with Buck and my bank balance wiouldn't stand another round of vets bills.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

missRV said:


> lol she`s waiting by the front door with her leash in her mouth and her bags packed ;-)


Great - Be with you asap!! 
There's a super dooper bed waiting for her and lots of toys!


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

No-one wants my girls but I don't blame them! All they do is play and make noise  can get rather irritating but they do give good cuddles when they settle


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Hahaha I can't believe my mad bad Bos got a mention but no one wants my chocolate chunk lol.
> 
> I'd have all of sleeping_lions girls but she knows that, plus freddie, frank, Bella, Izzy plus any of the labs, and and flatties going free as well.


But NOT Terence????? 
Call yourself a friend!! 
Nala will be devastated. :nonod:


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

Weezawoo said:


> No-one wants my girls but I don't blame them! All they do is play and make noise  can get rather irritating but they do give good cuddles when they settle


I want them, I want them!!!!
I just couldn't remember how to spell your username 

Also everybody bog off, the Bassets are all mine. :001_wub:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> 22 pages and not a single mention of Terence. :crying:
> Why not? What's wrong with us? :aureola:


i said i'll have all the bullies so Mr. T is most definitely included


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Micky93 said:


> Anyone want me?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG me , me , me , me ,me , me 
No-one could resist that adorable little face :001_wub:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

pogo said:


> i said i'll have all the bullies so Mr. T is most definitely included


Wasn't it you who said you wanted dogs with an off switch? I posted photos, and yet still nobody wants them. Mind you, I don't care all that much, I wouldn't swap my lot for the world.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> We're safe - Kenzie doesn't make many lists!


Because she's a bitch :glare:

Guess that's a bit of an in-joke 



Nicky10 said:


> All the terrors and any pomeranians hanging around I can only think of Bumble and Teddy though :001_wub:. I wouldn't mind Zara and Oscar either.


You already have your fair share so hush



Tigerneko said:


> awww I hate these threads, nobody likes my dogs


*takes*



jetsmum said:


> Well at least Jets safe from all the dog nappers


*was waiting for when she let her guard down* :skep:

So only 3 for Bumble? Yeeee fickle buggers  Just cause he's not released an album in the past few years he's forgotten about? rrr:

This year, Mathew, I will be having:

Well I already have a bit of Buster (Nicky10)
Simplysardonic (Simplysardonic) 
Bailey (Newpuppysmum)
Teddy (hanlou)
Flynn (malmum)
Mave (Julie)
Jet (Jetsmum)
Benji (Angie2011)
Indi (Noush)

And I'd say DT's...but I wouldn't dare :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

Dino - The most gorgeous GSD I have ever seen I want, I want, I want 

Meena - Gorgeous Mal


----------



## Goodwin1980 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ruffers said:


> Rufflea was feeling like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mentioned you !! I am defo having rufflea so we can swap   ,ill have reggie back once puppy stage is over x


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

SLB said:


> Ahem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd assumed he was already mine, was just awaiting his delivery  I would have him in a heartbeat though :001_wub:


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

Will trade Mori for anything I can actually walk through town with.
It's nice that people like him, but I do actually have places to go 

Need a dog who is special in more than "Look at the fat fluffy "husky" puppy!".


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Wasn't it you who said you wanted dogs with an off switch? I posted photos, and yet still nobody wants them. Mind you, I don't care all that much, I wouldn't swap my lot for the world.


no that was goblin  but i'll take your lot if your offering


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

MLB said:


> Dino - The most gorgeous GSD I have ever seen I want, I want, I want
> 
> Meena - Gorgeous Mal


Lol surely you don't mean MY Dino 


































ok so technically he's Shraps...but he's mine  Tummel adores his Dino so you can't have him!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

ballybee said:


> Lol surely you don't mean MY Dino
> 
> ok so technically he's Shraps...but he's mine  Tummel adores his Dino so you can't have him!!!


Oh in that case I'll have Tummel as well


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

pogo said:


> no that was goblin  but i'll take your lot if your offering


I couldn't remember who it was, so I just picked on you I'm afraid 

You're not that far away are you? You'll have to pop over and get a black eye at some point


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I couldn't remember who it was, so I just picked on you I'm afraid
> 
> You're not that far away are you? You'll have to pop over and get a black eye at some point


haha i'd love to come meet your lot


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

MLB said:


> Oh in that case I'll have Tummel as well


lol in accordance with my pure scottish heritage...Nae chance!!!

You'll just have to nick someone elses GSD :hand:


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> I'll swap you for my little Dimwit (who nobody else wants)


 yay, yes you are on! We'll have to be careful at Big Walkies to ensure our dogs don't know! Just to say we hope to see you very soon, tell mini Dimwit to keep his paws crossed but Auntie Molly made it past 20 dogs on lead with not a care in the world in her training with Cath on Wednesday.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Cant i interest anyone in a wide mouthed frog he really is very good you know he cant help his funny face


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

cavmad said:


> Cant i interest anyone in a wide mouthed frog he really is very good you know he cant help his funny face


Can I steal Stumpy for a few cuddles, promise I'd give her back, but I think that girl deserves a few extra cuddles


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

cavmad said:


> Cant i interest anyone in a wide mouthed frog he really is very good you know he cant help his funny face


Yes pleassssseee!


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Stumpy says yes please she would love some gentle hugs as she needs to make up for 5years without them.She is so good


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

terrierist said:


> Gosh- there are so many I just don't know yet, but if I were to make a list for dognapping then the first names that spring to mind are:
> 
> jake (the dog with the curly tail whose breed we were discussing the other day)
> Harvey and Chance
> ...


My Meg?
Do you really mean My Meggy??

If so, then Omg, and thank you xxx 

She sends you 'woofs 'n' licks xxx










My list would be any well trained dog of any breed as they are sooo impressive and any norty dog as they are just so funny 

But if you're sending them by post, please dont send all the norties in one go!! xxx

I honestly love *ALL* the PF dogs :001_wub:
and really couldn't choose one...or even 10


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> yay, yes you are on! We'll have to be careful at Big Walkies to ensure our dogs don't know! Just to say we hope to see you very soon, tell mini Dimwit to keep his paws crossed but Auntie Molly made it past 20 dogs on lead with not a care in the world in her training with Cath on Wednesday.


Ah, but once you meet him you might not be so keen. I have been trying for years now to give him away to random strangers and nobody wants him!

Clever Molly we shall definitely have to meet up soon with our clever black doggies!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh, and he doesn't usually look so calm - he is more often doing his "play with me" pose...


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> But NOT Terence?????
> Call yourself a friend!!
> Nala will be devastated. :nonod:


If I had terence and Lexi and Nala i would go grey!!!!  But he his always welcome for a holiday lol


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> If I had terence and Lexi and Nala i would go grey!!!!  But he his always welcome for a holiday lol


Ah but you're forgetting, you would also have kidnapped Tau


----------



## Ruffers (Oct 27, 2011)

Howl said:


> I am also stealing your Bailey.
> 
> No one wants Doris .... bothered? no.


I'll have her - who could resist that face!


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Im in love with baby Nala the border collie :001_wub:


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Charleigh said:


> Nobody wants me


Teddy you are beautiful I have not seen you before :001_wub: you can come live with me  <3


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Ahh, thanks for the couple that wanted my three, made me smile 
Unfortunately, I have to come with them.....but I can make a mean coffee and walnut cake. 

I have my favourites, but I want ALL of the PF doggies.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Freddie and frank said:


> Ahh, thanks for the couple that wanted my three, made me smile
> Unfortunately, I have to come with them.....but I can make a mean coffee and walnut cake.
> 
> I have my favourites, but I want ALL of the PF doggies.


Done deal then you can come too....when you moving in??


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Howl said:


> Teddy you are beautiful I have not seen you before :001_wub: you can come live with me  <3


Yay  :001_wub: :yesnod:

Hope you don't mind my hooman coming too, I don't like leaving her , but she's house trained and has a good recall


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

missRV said:


> Ah well, nobody wants my Rosie  look how sad she is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaw!... I would have Rosie in a heart beat, she is gorgeous!! :001_wub: and Millie is just Sooo pleased someone like her to want her 

My list would be veeeery long so many beautiful dogs on here :001_wub:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Freddie and frank said:


> Ahh, thanks for the couple that wanted my three, made me smile
> Unfortunately, I have to come with them.....but I can make a mean coffee and walnut cake.
> 
> I have my favourites, but I want ALL of the PF doggies.


Stuff the dogs just bring yourself,i love coffee and walnut cake.I will send tickets.Perrrrrrlease.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> Oh, and he doesn't usually look so calm - he is more often doing his "play with me" pose...


Awh he is so lovely, it does seem that our black labs are loved only by us on here 










She'd rather play with her new frizbie that be kidnapped, anyone that took her has to be prepared to transport the massive toy box and her scruffy old rug which she insists on carrying around the house in her mouth.

Awwwh they make such a nice couple


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

I'll take all the labs, every single one of them.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> Awh he is so lovely, it does seem that our black labs are loved only by us on here


Sadly, no lab in him at all (he might be easier to train if there was)


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Catseyes Grizz - actually all the OES
Spendy's Karma
Zaros' Oscar and Zara
Happy Paws Dillon
Babychams Rocky
Simplysardonic's Bob 
Ballybee's Dante
Howl's Doris & Elsie
PaddyJulie's Mavis

Clearly everyone wants Kilo and Rudi so we're going to have to come to some kind of timeshare agreement.


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

DT, I will do a swap...I am looking for a well trained Weimie (preferably wh doesn't like prey!).


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

tricky says does anyone want to come and rescue her? she didn't think it was fair that she had to go to school in the snow while opie got to watch her from the warmth of the car


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

LouiseH said:


> Catseyes Grizz - actually all the OES
> Spendy's Karma
> Zaros' Oscar and Zara
> Happy Paws Dillon
> ...


Yes; I have them for 100% of the time that they are good :devil:.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> Sadly, no lab in him at all (he might be easier to train if there was)


He does look like it around the ears, apologies


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll have all the beagles and the GSD's and, and, and, etc. Just in case you were thinking of calling for any of my lot you will have to get past Sol


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> He does look like it around the ears, apologies


Lots of people think he is a lab cross . The only time I have ever been really offended is when someone asked me if the was pure Daschund  (I know his legs are short but they're not THAT short )


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Charleigh said:


> Yay  :001_wub: :yesnod:
> 
> Hope you don't mind my hooman coming too, I don't like leaving her , but she's house trained and has a good recall


More than welcome, Was going to say bring your moggies too... hmm second thoughts elsie is scared of cats..


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

CheddarS said:


> DT, I will do a swap...I am looking for a well trained Weimie (preferably wh doesn't like prey!).


Erm! dunno about the well trained! 
BUt DEAL


----------



## fortunesfool (Feb 11, 2012)

Barcode said:


> Having left the room to make a cup of tea last night and returned to this, Matilda is now available for stealing:


I just couldn't decide but now I think we have a winner with this one 

But since it seems to be a multiple choice exam can I also have Zaros big monsters, Tummel, those  RR's (you know who you are), Bailey and Sierra the staffy heads and any Dobes, met my first one last week and fell in love.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

fortunesfool said:


> I just couldn't decide but now I think we have a winner with this one
> 
> But since it seems to be a multiple choice exam can I also have Zaros big monsters, Tummel, those  RR's (you know who you are), Bailey and Sierra the staffy heads and any Dobes, met my first one last week and fell in love.


You mean us?


----------



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

Gertrude said:


> My Meg?
> Do you really mean My Meggy??
> 
> If so, then Omg, and thank you xxx
> ...


yes please!!! its not just her ears, its the expression on her face in your sig pic :001_wub:


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Howl said:


> More than welcome, Was going to say bring your moggies too... hmm second thoughts elsie is scared of cats..


Haha the cats are so silly! They'll hide from Elsie


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Lucky says thank you to the few people that mentioned her. I'm just surprised she made anyone's list, never usually does


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok ...........................

There's one little dog that I'd kill to get hold of and that's lipsthefish's Alfie  

There's something super special about him.


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Hmm tricky one. At this exact precise moment (because it changes all the time
Of course)

Teddy (charligh was it?
Rufflea
Dante the spinone
Rhuna
Kilo and rudi. I guess it's just one of those 'has to be done!' Nappings!
Zab the white boxer.

I can't think straight off but that's a fair old list to be getting on with!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Flamingoes said:


> Because she's a bitch :glare:
> 
> Guess that's a bit of an in-joke
> 
> ...


You want to steal _me_? 

I'll warn you now, I'm not housetrained & I chew a lot as well, but I do make pretty damn awesome cakes


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

CockersIndie said:


> Hmm tricky one. At this exact precise moment (because it changes all the time
> Of course)
> 
> *Teddy (charligh was it?*
> ...











Me?


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

I will take Vicki's Malinois please


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Charleigh said:


> Me?


Yes please you beautiful little thing!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Nobody is having me mum wont let them :thumbup:


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Goldstar said:


> Ok ...........................
> 
> There's one little dog that I'd kill to get hold of and that's lipsthefish's Alfie
> 
> There's something super special about him.


Me?  









He gives the best cuddles and is by far the funniest dog we've ever had, so much character 

Now I've sold him to you where do I send him


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

lipsthefish said:


> Me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE him, he'd look great with Lucky. 2 little puddings 

I'm sure he'd fit in an envelope


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you to those who said The Terrors. Although I must stress once you take them they CANNOT be returned.:frown2:


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> You want to steal _me_?
> 
> I'll warn you now, I'm not housetrained & I chew a lot as well, but I do make pretty damn awesome cakes


I shall clicker train you


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Harvey and Chance
and any other staff/bully type effort, or anyone ginger!!.................. 

Also Kilo and Rudi for a bit of variety!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Alfie (Rona 
T-bo ( Malmum
Zipper ( Fleur
Rudi Kilo
Kenzie ( mckenzie 
Monty ( westie ma
All German shepherds Omg to many I'll have them all : )


----------



## Shitzulover (Sep 25, 2012)

Does noone want Ben??? Hes very well behaved and fluffy (will need a haircut soon though!). He does poo on the carpet occasionally!

ah well, hes not available for dognapping anyway! 

He'd love Booties Beagles as siblings though!


----------



## Jennac (Mar 12, 2012)

and no one wants Jeffrey........

I would have strawberryearth's Betty, I could do with a mini smooth to go with Jeffrey!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Flamingoes said:


> I shall clicker train you


As long as you don't use a shock collar :scared:


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Oenoke's Bertie... I love this boy...


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Harvey and Chance
> and any other staff/bully type effort, or anyone ginger!!..................
> 
> Also Kilo and Rudi for a bit of variety!


the boys say fanks  and send sloppy kisses


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

pogo said:


> the boys say fanks  and send sloppy kisses


Am fairly sure i'd have to buy Harvey, Chance and Dex a few acres and then just leave em to it...... am sure they'd be back when it got cold LOL


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Am fairly sure i'd have to buy Harvey, Chance and Dex a few acres and then just leave em to it...... am sure they'd be back when it got cold LOL


Haha sounds like a plan although you may be waiting a while I think


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

terrierist said:


> yes please!!! its not just her ears, its the expression on her face in your sig pic :001_wub:


Awww, thank you, 
If I knew then what I know now I would have called her Gromit.... simply because of her expressions :lol:

I think my sig pic looks like the advert for 'Foxy bingo .com' :lol: :lol:

Full version...


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

How did i miss this thread!!! Thank you to everyone who wants to steal grizzler but bad luck hes going nowhere... Zelda on the other hand... any takers? please? lol.


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

Shitzulover said:


> Does noone want Ben??? Hes very well behaved and fluffy (will need a haircut soon though!). He does poo on the carpet occasionally!
> 
> ah well, hes not available for dognapping anyway!
> 
> He'd love Booties Beagles as siblings though!


Flo is very happy that somebody finally wants her


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

i remembered another one, i'll have irisheyes' lovely horace please


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

My top ones would be

louiseh - harvey
buster the oes
willow the oes - you see a pattern here?
newfies mums 2
sezzastars leonberger
zaros oscar and zara
and bess the setter i think shes gorgeous!


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

tiatortilla said:


> i remembered another one, i'll have irisheyes' lovely horace please


 :blink: :w00t: oh my, thank you very much, he will be pleased as punch to hear that he has made it onto the list! I could send him down to you for a week or so.. see if that changes your opinion! 

There are just so many dogs on here that make me go :001_wub: I couldn't possibly have them all!


----------



## Spendy (Aug 19, 2012)

Okay, I sooo didn't want to post on here as I don't want anyone to be left out, but let's just make it clear ... "Hand on heart, I have never seen a doggy on here, (no matter what breed, size or colour) that I didn't want to take home. They are all just gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:

However, there are a few that immediately come to mind (owners beware :devil:

Reverie's Buffy
LouiseH's Bruno and Harvey (there's another OES as well, but can't remember his name)
Foxyrockmeister's The Pickles
McKenzie's McKenzie
toffee44's Dylan
Luz's Bruno and Abi
Gertrude's Meg
CaliDog's Cali
ballybee's Dan

... I can promise you there are more, but terrible at remembering names


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

ooooh i forgot dan the man spinone!!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Marlow from Bordie...but maybe i can get him if i ask very nicely?


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I would steal Mese's pack.  They're gorgeous and look like sweet dogs.


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

A couple of boys have really caught my eye over the last few days and I thought "Yes.. I want to steal them!".. I will come and confess in this thread.

BallyBee's Dan :001_wub:
Labrador Laura's Zab :001_wub:

Soooo please put them in a box and send them to me


----------



## amylyanne (Apr 30, 2012)

Theres a mal cross, CJ I think? I want so bad!


----------



## hushtalk (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok since I don't know everyone and everyones dogs yet I want ALL the Flatcoats.
And those that don't have a flatcoat hey don't know what they are missing and they should get one immediately so i can dognap it NOW!

ok?


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Here was me chuffed that for once Tummel was more loved than Dan...then everyone comes along and tries to nick him!!!

Well after todays antics you can have him  First come first served i'm afraid


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

ballybee said:


> Well after todays antics you can have him  First come first served i'm afraid


Awesome.... i'm on my way!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Awesome.... i'm on my way!!! :thumbup:


lol i'll start packing...you're only 5 or so hours away!!!


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

everyones!!!! just going to have one massive pack :thumbup:


----------

